# Umlaute werden nicht angezeigt.....



## msweb (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
habe ein englisches Template erworben.
Nun hab ich das Problem, das Umlaute überhaupt nicht angezeigt werden, werden normal geschrieben noch als html-Umlautzeichen.
Woran kann es liegen?
Was muss/ kann ich ändern, damit das geht?

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml"
<head profile="http://gmpg.org/xfn/11">
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
<title>Nagelneu byLiesa - Nagelstudio und Kosmetiksalon für die Dame und den Herrn</title>
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.png" type="image/png" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" href="style.css" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="all" href="css/style-purple.css" />
<script type='text/javascript' src="http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.4.4/jquery.min.js?ver=1.4.4"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/cufon.yui.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.Fancybox.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.Portfolio.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.Accordion.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="js/jquery.Scripts.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
Cufon.replace('.Header h3', {
	textShadow: '1px 1px 1px #781087'
});
Cufon.replace('.Header span', {
	textShadow: '1px 1px 1px #dd6eee'
});								
</script>
</head>
```

Das ist der Header oder steht das woanders geschrieben?

Danke schonmal vorab


----------



## hela (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
wird der UTF-8-kodierte Text denn richtig angezeigt, wenn du mal probeweise alle Script-Elemente im Header auskommentierst?


----------



## msweb (27. Dezember 2010)

Ja, dann gibts das alles zu sehen wie ich es brauche, aber dann funktionieren die scripte eben nicht mehr.


----------



## msweb (27. Dezember 2010)

<script type="text/javascript" src="js/cufon.yui.js"></script>

und das ist der Bösewicht, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was das Script macht :-(


----------



## hela (27. Dezember 2010)

msweb hat gesagt.:


> <script type="text/javascript" src="js/cufon.yui.js"></script>
> 
> und das ist der Bösewicht, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was das Script macht :-(


Ich weiß es auch nicht, aber du könntest ja mal die Suchworte "cufon yui" in eine Suchmaschine eingeben.

Auf jeden Fall wissen wir beide jetzt, dass du mit diesem Problem nicht im richtigen Forum gelandet bist.


----------

